# Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...​*
Manchmal ists, wies halt ist....

Das Leben, das Angeln und das Wetter sowieso....

Mangels Dorschfilet in der Truhe, Lust auf die Ostsee und dazu ne neue Videokamera zum ausprobieren wollten Franz und ich schon lange mal 2 - 3 Tage an die Ostsee, um vom Boot aus Dorsche zu zupfen..

Hat man wenig Zeit wie wir, erschien es uns sinnvoll, nicht ganz auf eigene Faust zu fahren, sondern uns jemanden anzuvertrauen, der dazu ein Guiding anbietet.

Mit Alex Brady von BBF in Travemünde hatten wir eh schon Kontakt, Anfang November hatten wir uns auch ein paar Tage freigeschaufelt, also sollte es nach Travemünde gehen..

Ich freute mich wie ein kleines Kind, endlich wieder mal raus auf die Ostsee zu kommen, die fast vergessene Box mit Pilkern und die Gummibox wurden rausgekramt, Ruten in 3 WG-Klassen fertig gemacht, und natürlich voll Vorfreude und Erwartung auch der Vorrat an Gefriertüten beim örtlichen Supermarkt aufgefüllt..

Je näher der Termin kam, desto klarer wurde beim betrachten verschiedenster Wetter- und Windseiten, dass das eher hartes Brot werden würde. Ohne unseren ausdrücklichen Wunsch hätte Alex das wohl lieber abgesagt. Bei Winden um/über4 in Böen bis 7 ist auch ihm klar, dass das Angeln anstrengend wird und Fische nicht gerade freiwillig ins Boot springen.

Wenigstens stimmte die Windrichtung (einigermaßen), so dass man die Hoffung haben konnte, zumindest nicht zu weit entfernt von Land noch annehmbare Bedingungen zum Angeln vorzufinden.

Die Fahrt auf der Autobahn nach Norden verlief ereignislos, abgesehen von den sich scheinbar immer stärker drehenden Windrädern in Sichtweite..

Dass dazu dann ab Hannover auch noch eine ständig wechselnde Mischung von Niesel, Regen und Starkregen kam, machte es auch nicht besser..

In Travemünde angekommen, bezogen wir unsere einfachen, aber ausreichenden Zimmer und trafen  uns dann mit Alex, um die kommenden Angeltage zu besprechen. Begeisterung sah anders aus als bei ihm ins Gesicht geschrieben - und so doof, dass wir nicht wussten, was uns bei dem Wetter erwartet, sind Franz und ich ja auch nicht...

Also am frühen Morgen den Versuch starten, wenns geht, gut, wenn nicht eben Pech.. 

Dann gingen Franz und ich noch was essen, wenn man dabei auf immer weiter zunehmenden Wind und deutlich stärker werdenden Regen schaute, animierte das nun nicht gerade.


Am nächsten Morgen war dann der Wind (GOTT SEI DANK!!) etwas weniger, der Regen hatte aufgehört....

Also ab in den Hafen, wo Alex das Boot (ne 6,5m lange Quicksilver mit 100 PS AB; überdachtem Steuerstand/Kajüte und großer und tiefer Plicht zum Angeln) schon am klar machen war..

Angelzeug aufgeladen und los gings.......

Und es war richtig hartes Brot, das kann ich euch sagen.
Durch den starken Wind im flachen Wasser standen die Dorsche nicht gerade dichtgedrängt in Schwärmen, zudem bissen sie eher vorsichtig..

Wir mussten alle Methoden - pilken, blinkern, Gummi, schleppen - in Anwendung bringen, um in 6 Stunden 17 Dorsche zusammen zu kriegen. Und nur einer unter 50 cm...

Mal den einen Dorsch auf Pilker gezogen wie Blinker, dann auch Gummifisch "gehüpft", dann auf Gummi gezogen, auf Pilk gepilkt, auf Wobbler geschleppt - aber eben immer nur einzeln, die Viecher...

Alex gab sich alle Mühe, sowohl die Fische zu finden wie auch uns bei dem Dreckwetter bei Laune zu halten..

Es war trotz der miesen Bedingungen wirklich klasse, mal wieder Salzwasser zu schnuppern, zudem - wenngleich mit harter Arbeit - ein paar Dorsche zu erwischen.


Allerdings wurde es im Laufe des Tages auch immer windiger, zudem kam wieder Regen auf. Während des Angelns hatten wir diesbezüglich auch noch Glück - wir befanden uns immer in einem mehr oder weniger "trockenen Wolkenloch", während es rundum regnete.

Daher war dann nach erneutem Studium von Wetterseiten und Seewetterbericht klar, dass ein zweiter Angeltag nicht drin war. 

Da bei dem Wind aber gerade mal an Angeln zu denken war, bei weitem aber nicht an vernünftiges Video drehen, müsst ihr darauf eben noch warten.

Aber um das noch hinzukriegen, haben wir nun ne Abmachung mit Alex:
Beisst der Fisch und es ist videotaugliches UND stabiles Wetter, wird er uns anrufen und wir versuchen dann den Termin kurzfristig hinzukriegen..

Dann können sich die Dorsche aber warm anziehen, dann kann ich euch flüstern.........


----------



## Boedchen (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Na aber hauptsache Salzwasser, das war es dann doch wert.
Alex ist ein super Skipper, und er hat die Erfahrung und weis wann, wo, was. Denke Ihr werdet mit Ihm noch richtig tolle Touren fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Zumindest hat er auch die Ruhe und die Nerven, die man braucht, wenn man dorschgeile Südlichter an Bord hat ;-))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Na ein paar habt ihr doch gekriegt. 
Besser als nix.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ach- Travemünde seid ihr raus?!?

Ich hätte gedacht, Ihr wärt auf Fehmarn. Hatten wir ja drüber geschnackt.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Mal ordentlich ausgelüftet hat euch und eurem Equipment auch nicht geschadet


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Fehmarn war auch mal in Planung dabei, Boot war uns dann aber letztlich lieber als Kutter..

Und das auslüften hat nicht nur dem Gerät gutgetan, auch uns selber ;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ausgelüftet-ja.... dafür sind jetzt deren E- Zigaretten salzverkrustet.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Funzen bis jetzt noch - ist aber echt klasse, nicht mehr mit nassen Fingern Zigaretten drehen zu müssen!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Erstaunlich war auch, dass wir glaube ich nur 1 untermaßigen Dorsch hatten.
Alle anderen waren über 50cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Stimmt!!
Hat ich vergessen zu schreiben, das hat mich auch gewundert..
Danke Franz für die Erinnerung daran!


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Bei 50ern haste Filets in guter Portionsgrösse- lässt sich fürs Essen besser planen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Wartet für euren Film auf den Mai - da gibbet Tage mit viel Sonne, wenig Wind und gut Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Mir isses wurscht, wann - deswegen ja die Abmachung mit Anruf, wenns passt vom Wetter UND vom Beißen... 

DANN werden wir das Boot mit unseren Fängen zum sinken bringen ;-)))


----------



## Eckhaard (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Moin!

Sehe ich das richtig das man das gesamte Boot mit Skipper 6h für 120€ chartern kann? Oder ist das pro Angler?

Gruß, David


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Hat das Boot gekostet..
Plus Sprit und plus SH-Fischereiabgabeabzocke..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

editiert


----------



## Eckhaard (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Steht auf der Seite von Alex: 20-40€

Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wie man damit leben kann? Wenn er 2x am Tag rausfährt hat er 240€ für 12+x Stunden Arbeit. Wegen Schlechtwetter, keine Kunden ... auch nicht immer. Dann noch Boot, Steuern ... OK, nicht unser Problem. 

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Bericht, das wär ne Sache die ich auch mal machen würde. In welchen Tiefen fischt man denn da so? Welche Köder? Gibts auch Leihausrüstung für Leute wie mich die nur Zanderequipment haben?


----------



## ralle (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

habt ihr es auch mal mit 500gr. Bergmannpilker versucht ????  oder habt ihr nur die 800er genommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Jigs mit Köpfen zwischen 20 und 30 Gramm, kleine Pilks/Zocker, 30 - 50 Gramm, 6m laufende Wobbler..


----------



## uwe 56 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Hallo,
in 6 Std. 17 große Dorsche-was wollt Ihr noch:c
Petri Heil#c
Uwe


----------



## Reppi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ja, das "betreute Kleinbootangeln" zu vernünftigen Preisen wird (zum Glück) ja immer mehr :m
Travemünde kannte ich jetzt noch nicht; aber Maasholm war auch super !!
Na dann wünsch ich euch "Südlichtern" mal einen vernünftigen Wetter-Korridor :m


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

schade für euch !!!
hatte neulich auch meine Trollingfahrt abgebrochen weil es mir zu ungemütlich auf dem Wasser wurde ...
nächstes mal habt ihr mehr Erfolg ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*



uwe 56 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in 6 Std. 17 große Dorsche-was wollt Ihr noch:c
> Petri Heil#c
> Uwe




das stimmt wohl ... eigendlich ne gute Ausbeute ... #c 
klappt wohl nicht immer mit 30-40 St aufm Boot - auch wenn das wegen der weiten Anfahrt sicher ok gewesen wäre


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ich mecker ja nicht für die Bedingungen!!

Und fand die Fangzahl und vor allem Größe für diese Bedingungen wirklich absolut in Ordnung!!

Und Alex hat ja auch alles versucht- Aber das Dreckwetter ändern und die Beisslaune der Dorsche, das bleibt eben nunmal Petrus vorbehalten....


----------



## Seele (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ist doch super gelaufen, das haben viele in Norwegen nicht mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Naja, super ist relativ - bei den Bedingungen war viel merh aber nicht zu machen, das ist wahr..


----------



## marcus7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ein Petri an euch#6, hat doch jeder seinen Fisch gefangen. Und spaß macht das allemal auf der Ostsee ;-).


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*



seele schrieb:


> Ist doch super gelaufen, das haben viele in Norwegen nicht mal.




Dann müssen diese eben mal ein paar Stündchen mehr Fahrzeit auf sich nehmen und zum Fisch in Richtung Norden fahren anstatt aus der Fähre zu fallen und dann denken sie sind im Angel/ Fangparadies.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Ich finde 17 Dorsche für so'n Schwaben schon nicht schlecht...|supergri. 

In diesem Jahr war es allgemein sehr windig hier an der Küste! Auch wir mussten viele geplante Ausfahrten absagen bzw. haben und häufig erst am Vorabend ganz kurzfristig für eine Bootstour entschlossen- das kann in 2013 nur besser werden. Auch waren die Windvorhersagen sehr unzuverlässig. Da war eine 4 aus Süd angekündigt und wir haben mittags bei einer 7 aus Nordost mit 1,8 m Wellen abgebrochen...

Denke daran nächste Mal vorher Bescheid zu sagen, dann kommen Torsk_SH (@Torsk_SH: habe ich einfach mal so mit Thomas abgesprochen...) und ich - wenn es zeitlich passt - auch mit dem Boot nach Travemünde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Es war ja auch noch nen Bayern dabei!!


----------



## Seele (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es war ja auch noch nen Bayern dabei!!




Der hat sicher 16 der 17 Dorsche gefangen    

It's nice to be a Preiß, but it's higher to be a Bayer


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Frag ihn mal ;-)))



> It's nice to be a Preiß, but it's higher to be a Bayer



Frei statt Bayern - äääääh, Freistaat Bayern
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*

Sodele, den ersten selbstgefangenen in die Pfanne gehauen..

Gaaaaaanz klassisch, paniert mit Kartoffelsalat..

Goiiil...


----------



## lausi97 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsch vom Kleinboot -  Dumm gelaufen, aber klasse...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, den ersten selbstgefangenen in die Pfanne gehauen..
> 
> Gaaaaaanz klassisch, paniert mit Kartoffelsalat..
> 
> Goiiil...




Mein erster selbstgefangener schrie immer: mich nix,mich nix.
Nur nen späßgen,es geht nix über frischen Fisch,weiß ja wovon ich red.


----------

